# Londinium on order, need some digital scales - recommendations please



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi,

My Londinium is on order and i want to try and get ahead of the game with what to do when it arrives. Watching lots of videos and reading countless treads and they all seem use a small set of digital scales to weigh out the grind and the shot. Had a look on amazon and ebay and there are 100's to choose from, with and without timers. No idea which is a good or a bad one so can someone please point me in the right direction of a suitable set, preferably not to expensive as my budget has been well and truly blown on the new machine 🙂

Thanks


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

I have had a set of these for over two years now. They have been soaked, dropped, travelled to many countries, used for all my weighing needs up to recently, there's visible coffee/stains on the screen and they still work perfectly 👍

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_glt_fabc_C64DN3J8W6348QF8BCD3


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've got the 0.01g version of the BriFit ones @Fez posted. They're brilliant - same accuracy as £200+ scales, gives an instant reading and can take a bit of water. Nice blue backlight too. No timer though.

They're very simple, they don't have the bells and whistles or build quality of the more expensive brands but if they broke I would buy the exact same ones again.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/High-precision-Back-Lit-Features-Stainless-Batteries/dp/B01JKX4QAC/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=0.01g+scales&qid=1619791261&sr=8-4

For ones with a timer I've seen these recommended:

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/products/timemore-black-mirror-basic-scales

Also people get these ones:

https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/collections/scales-1/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1

I has these once and found the buttons a bit 'clicky'. But I think they're a reasonably popular choice.

These are all lower end scales. The more expensive ones will allow you to use an app and give you more info. Maybe as you have a Londinium you want high end scales to match! Acaia is the brand to look for there. Or may Felicita Arc.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Iv'e got the same set as CocoLoco, very happy with them.

What Londinium model are you getting, Fantastic machine, you wont be disappointed, along with the top support you get from Reiss.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just buy a set from ebay. You do not need anything fancy. Then when you get them wet you are not worried. The ability to weigh to 0.01 gm is nonsense. With coffee, you let your taste buds do the talking so if they tell you the coffee is not right...........more importantly, do you know what the scales do within the process?


----------



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

iroko said:


> Iv'e got the same set as CocoLoco, very happy with them.
> 
> What Londinium model are you getting, Fantastic machine, you wont be disappointed, along with the top support you get from Reiss.


 Londinium Compressa i need to confirm my mains water pressure is high enough before I confirm the order (see new post)


----------



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> ...more importantly, do you know what the scales do within the process?


 Watched countless videos on youtube and read loads of threads on here so hopefully I do now 🙂


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@pbsmith Well matey, if you get stuck, all you need to do is ask on here....what price is the Compressa when it lands with you


----------



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @pbsmith Well matey, if you get stuck, all you need to do is ask on here....what price is the Compressa when it lands with you


 Is that the Wife price or the real one 🤣

officially its £1500 if anyone asks 
unofficially it's £2261.50 including the vat (and less the 9% for bacs payment) got in just before the 5% price increase


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@pbsmith 9% for BACS.......thats a world record! £1500 plus vat is @1800 surely?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

pbsmith said:


> Is that the Wife price or the real one 🤣
> 
> officially its £1500 if anyone asks
> unofficially it's £2261.50 including the vat (and less the 9% for bacs payment) got in just before the 5% price increase


 Reiss is providing a 9% discount for BACS payment? Is that available for all Londinium purchases?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@The Systemic Kid Smacks of desperation somewhat!


----------



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Reiss is providing a 9% discount for BACS payment? Is that available for all Londinium purchases?


 Looks to be


----------



## pbsmith (Feb 17, 2021)

dfk41 said:


> @pbsmith 9% for BACS.......thats a world record! £1500 plus vat is @1800 surely?


 The £1500 is the wife price so vat is irrelevant 😀

it actually cost all in less discounts and including the vat £2261


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@pbsmith



pbsmith said:


> The £1500 is the wife price so vat is irrelevant 😀
> 
> it actually cost all in less discounts and including the vat £2261


 My bad, I misread what you actually said!


----------

